# £29.99 210 Litre Waterbutt Set Incl Filter & Drainpipe Diverter!



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Just saw this on offer at Aldi starting from Thursday 7th March:

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_29453.htm










210 waterbutt with stand and a drainpipe diverter filter kit for only £29.99

Seems like a bargain if you want to collect rainwater for a spotless final rinse, so you don't have to towel dry your car.

Not sure how good the included filter will be though, may be worth connecting a short length of hosepipe to the tap and fitting an in-line filter in the middle of the short hosepipe (will be easy to clean the filter this way as you can just detach the hosepipe when the main tap is off).
Could even just wrap some old tights over the outlet tap to filter out any small particles :lol:
If you are really serious about harvesting rainwater you may be able to buy two of these waterbutts and connect them to have a natural gravity filter.

Hope somebody finds this useful


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Bloody hell went in Aldis at 9.30am and sold out!! they said people were queuing from 7.30am jeez didnt want one that badly lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Not sure I'll be able to get that in the hire car . good buy though.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Got three of these around the house from the previous owner.... 

Need to start using them and not rely on my Resin vessel....


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Similar offer is on again from 25th April, but £19.99 for a 100L water butt set this time:

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_30256.htm


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys, I have a similar set up. I it possible to connect my pw to this? I'm on a meter and always washing cars. I have a nilfisk c10.3 or something along those lines.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

C110.3-5? That's what I have and I'm let to believe you can. 

Incidentally I was in Aldi yesterday and noticed they still have these water butts. I also noticed Tesco have something similar for £20. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

yes you can run your pressure washer off a water butt, I have been doing this for the last couple of years, however I did install another filter on the inside of the tap in the butt. Only issue is slightly reduced pressure compared to mains but hardly noticable


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it just a matter of having the water butt higher than the pressure washer so gravity pulls the water along or does the pressure washer do a good enough job of pumping the water into it?


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I've tried this before, washing your car with rain water and it made my White SRi green! I would stay away from this. What you really need is a RO, Reverse Osmosis plant with a conductivity of below 3ms. Might cost you a few pennys, ok thousands but what great results!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Richrush said:


> I've tried this before, washing your car with rain water and it made my White SRi green! I would stay away from this. What you really need is a RO, Reverse Osmosis plant with a conductivity of below 3ms. Might cost you a few pennys, ok thousands but what great results!


Lol, I've heard of those. In an ideal world where money was no object lol


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

I think this would be ideal for the final rinse stage... Saves drying?


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> Is it just a matter of having the water butt higher than the pressure washer so gravity pulls the water along or does the pressure washer do a good enough job of pumping the water into it?


i actually dont use a water butt - it is a wheelie bin lol!




























quick vid of it working


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome. Love that idea. Move it around easily in a bin too if you need to. 

So looks to me like I can just hook up a hose to the water butt. I thought it would need some sort of pump.


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

when its full believe me it aint moving lol! A pump would allow you to fill the washer with water instead of drawing it through when starting, however I have had no problems


----------

